# 7 3-4inch rbp vs 7 pinky mice



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

hey guys i just took this video last night... they gobbled up a couple mice before i gould even get the camera started but i caught the last few getting eaten... the quality is not great but considering it is just from a digi cam it is not to bad.... but these pinkys are just getting to small. i can remember the days when all of my lil fellas would share one or two.... and now they could probably eat 2 each... haha, good times


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

damn


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice........very aggressive fish you got there


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

...its not neccessary to feed them those pinkies...thats soo mean......

i dont approve.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sweeet


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

my lfs dont have live pinky, where do you get the live one from?


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Sweet! Very aggressive P's!


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

what happens to the mice bones ?? do you clean it up after they eat ? what kind of mess do they leave ???


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

must....resist...the...urge.....


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> ...its not neccessary to feed them those pinkies...thats soo mean......
> 
> i dont approve.


They're gonna die anyway, someone else will buy them and feed them, i don't think anyone will keep one as a pet.

Nice p's they tore those pinkies up.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RedBelly Dom said:


> ...its not neccessary to feed them those pinkies...thats soo mean......
> 
> i dont approve.


They're gonna die anyway, someone else will buy them and feed them, i don't think anyone will keep one as a pet.

Nice p's they tore those pinkies up.
[/quote]

thats ignorance....


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> ...its not neccessary to feed them those pinkies...thats soo mean......
> 
> i dont approve.


They're gonna die anyway, someone else will buy them and feed them, i don't think anyone will keep one as a pet.

Nice p's they tore those pinkies up.
[/quote]

thats ignorance....
[/quote]

How come??


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> ...its not neccessary to feed them those pinkies...thats soo mean......
> 
> i dont approve.


They're gonna die anyway, someone else will buy them and feed them, i don't think anyone will keep one as a pet.

Nice p's they tore those pinkies up.
[/quote]

thats ignorance....
[/quote]

How come??
[/quote]

how u gonna say that, ....i can equally say....UR gonna die one day, either from natual causes or by an act from someone else (car, gun etc etc..)

so is it right for me to come over to ur house, and just stab u...and my reason to the cops " oh he was gonna die any way....some day"

wtf? if that isnt ignorance....wtf is..


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

A pinkies life is a lot different than a humans life. I don't no why you are comparing my life with a pinkies, its the circle of life they gettin eatin by other animals, its how it goes.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

im not COMParing it with ur life specifically, i was giving u an example...cause u said...."hows that ignorance".....and i gave u an example....

and i doubt a piranha gets anywhere near a Pinky in the wild.....baby mice dont just fall outa the sky...


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

well some aprove of feeding mice and others disaprove a feed them lettuce








i feed mine meat dead or alive


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

I hate to be an ass, but far too often, I see people here being completely hypocritical. I am not going to mention any names, but I find it hard to believe that someone could completely be against live feeding after this. To me a fish this size is much worse than some little mice. Catfish Feeding


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

CAtfish = fish...

Pinky = mamal

Catfish = IN the fckn water with the piranha...in its natural enviornment,.....

Pinky...I DOUBT THAT THE PIRANHA EVER EVEN SEE"S a fckn pinky in the wild...fckn idiot...

but yea, thanx for taking ur time to look thru my posts to find somthing that totally means nothing to wat i said.

+ look at the last post.....

FAR TOO many times i see STupid newbs like urself attacking people that have been on here for a while....


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> CAtfish = fish...
> 
> Pinky = mamal
> 
> ...


Get called out and you start name calling.









BTW, cool video.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

name calln, cause the dumbass has no clue wth the diffrence is...


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

should i feed my reds baby cats since there free ??? cant get no mouse


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol this guy


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> name calln, cause the dumbass has no clue wth the diffrence is...


There is no difference, live meat is live meat. Pinkies, mammals, or fish is a life and live meat. Pinkies are fed to snakes, crocs, lizards and who knows what else, thats what they are sold for. Piranhas will eat anything that falls in the water, you think that rodents never fall in the water and get ate?

The real point is that you called him a stupid newbie and bashing on him because he has a different opinion than you. So does that mean if i do not agree with you i can call you a stupid fukin newbie cause i have been here longer then you? No it does not, cause thats what dumbasses do.

All this is about is a difference in opinion. If everyone here liked the same thing and had the same opinions as you it would be a very boring place. Discussion is good, name calling is lame


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

An animal is an animal no matter what. Its a living breathing creature. No matter if its a fish or a pinky. You don't put a value on somethings LIFE due to size or price. Our Ps eat meat whether you killed it or someone else did. (shrimp, beefheart, mussels, silversides, etc). I don't have the heart to do it myself but atleast it was quick. Those things were dead within seconds. Its a big difference from feeding a 12in Oscar that takes 20mins to consume. Nice REDS


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

alcas74 said:


> An animal is an animal no matter what. Its a living breathing creature. No matter if its a fish or a pinky. You don't put a value on somethings LIFE due to size or price. Our Ps eat meat whether you killed it or someone else did. (shrimp, beefheart, mussels, silversides, etc). I don't have the heart to do it myself but atleast it was quick. Those things were dead within seconds. Its a big difference from feeding a 12in Oscar that takes 20mins to consume. Nice REDS


well put


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

watever man, u have ur own opinions, and i have mine...HE called me out on my thread about the catfish....which had NO meaning to this ...UR live feeding and MY live feeding are totally diffrent in my book...i can in no way ever feed a mamal to anything.....fish on the other hand to another fish...ill be okay with...yes there is a diffrence, if u cant see it...then im not gonna waste any more time explaining it to you..

and as far as the newb question goes....that dude's undoubtably a noob.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

alright, since everyone is adding their opinions on the topic....









I went against my better judgement and watched the video. Very sad to see the baby mice squirm for their lives trying to breathe







but im not gonna sit here and say this is bad and horrible and what not. It was atleast a fast death for the babies. I hate when people feed something live that wont be taken out in the 1st bite.

After watching the video i really gotta ask. Whats so special about watching them eat the baby mice? Ive seen my serras attack smelt 100x more firece.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> alright, since everyone is adding their opinions on the topic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess its a novelty?


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> alright, since everyone is adding their opinions on the topic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a perfect type of post in my book. You just said how you felt and didn't bash on anyone, discussing it, hence a discussion forum.

I can watch these and some are neat to watch. Watching it on here is like watching a movie, I couldn't do it myself. I personally don't feed my fish anything but shrimp, beefheart, and feeders once in awhile. Mine love the raw shrimp and go nuts over it, alot more exciting then watching them chase feeders.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Man dawgs I like you and all, but do you eat meat? What do you think a cow goes through before its a steak? Pain! Pain Pain! I feed my fish baby pinks and it is over faster then the burger you ate tonigh. If you respect mice respect your beef or pig or chiken or fish the same, but if you eat one let your fish eat the other. GO AHEAD MAN FEED THEM SOME PINKIES! ITS ALL GOOD!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i eat meat, but not beef.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> i eat meat, but not beef.


either way whatever kind if meat it is it used to be living.

anyways poor mickey


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

can we all get a long........either way the pinky got eaten already and no way to bring back to live again.

back to the topic. nice vid.


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

as anyone could figure out by the name of the topic it is my piranahs eating a bunch of mice... if you don't like it f*ck off... i don't need to hear anyones opinion on it... u dont wanna see it?? don't watch... if i wanna hear bitching i will go talk to the wife..... anyways... my lil guys love it and there is a pet store in town that gets live ones every week... but they always run out, so i might have to tell them to double their order cuz the next vid will be 7rbp vs 14 pinkys... maybe i will keep increasing the # of mice till the greenpeace bitches on here think the odds are fair







ya never know.. maybe the mice will win one time... haha


----------



## Someone (Apr 4, 2006)

Cool =]
Why the rbp's don't eat the little fishs in the tank?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

There's a difference between throwing baby mice into a fish tank for entertainment, and killing an animal to live. You cant tell me that there are 1000 other things you could have fed that would have been better for the fish. And also, you cant tell me you chose baby mice for any reason other than your own entertainment, because no one feeds mice to thier fish for nutritional value.

Disrespect nature...karma is a bitch


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> alright, since everyone is adding their opinions on the topic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i guess its a novelty?*
[/quote]

A novelty , 
Many of us came here as a result of the first feeding video and now don't really care to see live feedings because *The novelty has worn off.*
Others are new and it hasn't ....
I can appreciate that.

Some of your know I used to do quite a few of the P-Fury videos for guys and I did what I could for these videos.I'd rather not get into too many details of some of them (I am still scarred from a couple)but let me tell you this video is as clean and fast as videos go.
Guys, Please stop ripping on those that choose to feed live. It's their prerogative and unless there's huge suffering , let it go..


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

to not continue with the derailed thread as it is.........

nice video man oyur p's are vicous.
But 7 pinkies? that doesnt sound to healthy to me.
how big are your reds?
and i like the set up too


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> CAtfish = fish...
> 
> Pinky = mamal
> 
> ...


Struck a nerve I see.

I might have joined this site a whole _5 months_ after you (not to mention the time I'm spent lurking gathering info before I joined), but I think we can all see who the childish "newb" is. This is an amazing site full of great information, but unfortunately too many guys like you are so full of themselves and their _correct/right_ information or ideas that they push people like me away.

Sorry for the derailing of this post, just proving a point and it only further proved itself.

I will take it to the PM's from now on.














Also those P's are amazing. Can not wait for mine to get that large.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> There's a difference between throwing baby mice into a fish tank for entertainment, and killing an animal to live. You cant tell me that there are 1000 other things you could have fed that would have been better for the fish. And also, you cant tell me you chose baby mice for any reason other than your own entertainment, because no one feeds mice to thier fish for nutritional value.
> 
> Disrespect nature...karma is a bitch


u said all i wanted to say in a very smart way hahha.....i shoulda thought about how to word my thoughts...thank U!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow awesome vid, your p's ripped into those pinkys


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

loved it. my beloved kitten was overcome and eaten by vicious mice. i'm sure mr. paws feels vidicated by the fine video you've made.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Do we really have to have a hostile debate everytime this kind of thing comes up? The title of the thread is clear...7 3-4inch rbp vs 7 pinky mice. It's not tough to figure out. Warnings will be issued for any further flaming. Debate it all you want but please keep it civil! Thanyou! *


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

Have an yone seen the video on mosterfisfkeepers of oscars ripping apart a pinky rat?








rats and mice are bred for one thing and one thing only. to be food! weather for a snake .lizard or fish. its not as bad as being a full grown mouse and getting ripped up by a tegu.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

spoondc2 said:


> should i feed my reds baby cats since there free ??? cant get no mouse


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

nice vid i cant wait till mine get big enough to try that not every day or week but every once in a while nice p's btw

dont know why ppl cant just take things with a grain of salt getiing pissed and flaming people just makes you look silly and makes guest readers think this site rips new users heads off

i know when i first was reserching on different sites before i came here i seen that alot i hope this is isolated incident wouls suck bad if not


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

sheetmetal said:


> as anyone could figure out by the name of the topic it is my piranahs eating a bunch of mice... if you don't like it f*ck off... i don't need to hear anyones opinion on it... u dont wanna see it?? don't watch... if i wanna hear bitching i will go talk to the wife..... anyways... my lil guys love it and there is a pet store in town that gets live ones every week... but they always run out, so i might have to tell them to double their order cuz the next vid will be 7rbp vs 14 pinkys... maybe i will keep increasing the # of mice till the greenpeace bitches on here think the odds are fair :rasp: ya never know.. maybe the mice will win one time... haha


LOL....


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea whats up with all the fighting lately...if people have opinions and they are going to bash people for what they do or want to do, then they should jus keep their opinions to themselves. I personally also don't wanna feed live mammals cause i feel bad and it isn't the best for nutritional value...I'm not against it at all. I really don't care to feed them live fish at that either. If someone wants to watch their P's eat mice for entertainment value thats awesome, nothing wrong with that all....but the people who have to flame and bash others for it is jus a waste of time....Plenty happy watching my P's eat their shrimp.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> FAR TOO many times i see STupid newbs like urself attacking people that have been on here for a while....


There is no such thing as seniority on a website, calling someone a newb just makes you look like an idiot.

Not to say that you didn't already look like an idiot after you were caught being a complete hypocrite by wlecount









If you don't like mammal feedings, don't watch the videos. If you are just looking for an argument, do it in general discussion.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Phtstrat said:


> FAR TOO many times i see STupid newbs like urself attacking people that have been on here for a while....


There is no such thing as seniority on a website, calling someone a newb just makes you look like an idiot.

Not to say that you didn't already look like an idiot after you were caught being a complete hypocrite by wlecount









If you don't like mammal feedings, don't watch the videos. If you are just looking for an argument, do it in general discussion.
[/quote]

well put


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

Its a public forum


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

sheetmetal said:


> as anyone could figure out by the name of the topic it is my piranahs eating a bunch of mice... if you don't like it f*ck off... i don't need to hear anyones opinion on it... u dont wanna see it?? don't watch... if i wanna hear bitching i will go talk to the wife..... anyways... my lil guys love it and there is a pet store in town that gets live ones every week... but they always run out, so i might have to tell them to double their order cuz the next vid will be 7rbp vs 14 pinkys... maybe i will keep increasing the # of mice till the greenpeace bitches on here think the odds are fair :rasp: ya never know.. maybe the mice will win one time... haha


Well put sheet well put. I thought smelt was organs off another animal wasnt it? Nice vid also sheet.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> ...its not neccessary to feed them those pinkies...thats soo mean......
> 
> i dont approve.


They're gonna die anyway, someone else will buy them and feed them, i don't think anyone will keep one as a pet.

Nice p's they tore those pinkies up.
[/quote]

thats ignorance....
[/quote]
eeesh man its only a pinkie wots it to u, iv feed mine every thing frm live mice larger fish just waiting for them 2 get bigger so i can see wot else i can shot in the tank for them 2 eat hehehe


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

studmuffin992 said:


> ...its not neccessary to feed them those pinkies...thats soo mean......
> 
> i dont approve.


They're gonna die anyway, someone else will buy them and feed them, i don't think anyone will keep one as a pet.

Nice p's they tore those pinkies up.
[/quote]

thats ignorance....
[/quote]
eeesh man its only a pinkie wots it to u, iv feed mine every thing frm live mice larger fish just waiting for them 2 get bigger so i can see wot else i can shot in the tank for them 2 eat hehehe
[/quote]

i wouldn't be surprise if you offer them dogs then









Your reds are really loving those pinkies.


----------



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

well...i sometimes like to eat chicken...
but if i dont have enought money ill get some pie...maybe soup
but if I cant afford that maybe ill get some bread...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Look people, this has been discussed over and over again, DONT COME INTO THE THREAD AND POST IF YOU DONT AGREE WITH IT. No one is forcing the vid on you, and even if you dont agree with it others have no problems, thats life.

And Exo, Im suprised to see you in here....your posts in this thread said you were staying out of these!!!


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Cool video


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> Look people, this has been discussed over and over again, DONT COME INTO THE THREAD AND POST IF YOU DONT AGREE WITH IT. No one is forcing the vid on you, and even if you dont agree with it others have no problems, thats life.
> 
> And Exo, Im suprised to see you in here....your posts in this thread said you were staying out of these!!!


awe dude... i never knew you cared










So other people can give their opinion, but im not allowed? Even tho im respectful in my approach. I dont see anyone bitching about me being in this thread... other than you that is.









I actually watched the video and thought I would comment. Just wanted to see what was so special about this other than the fact thisfood wiggles a little bit. It looks exactly the same as when I used to feed my reds frozen foods.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Exodus its hopeless, people just dont feel the need to take any responsibility when it comes to animals.

Nice Piranhas tho


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

why cant we all get along there is no point of cursing someone out hat is so stupid very nice vid man love the set up and plus it doesn't matter how many post he or she has its just posting you never know i don't have may posts but i have been in piranhas fo a very long time so chill


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I hate to point this out but this is a PIRANHA website. Everyone is entitled to there own opinion and often their opinions maybe the oposite of your's. Most people get into piranha cause of their reputation . . .

Like the setup and your reds.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

this DIVINE dude sounds like fizzly


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

froogle said:


> this DIVINE dude sounds like fizzly


yep


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

After reading this post i had to watch the video about 10 more times just so i could keep from ripping Dawgz......







LOL great video btw!!!







I like your set up too, with your layout is there always movement or do they have their own spots where they chill. basically are they (sp??) terratorial (sp??)


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Serves em right...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> So other people can give their opinion, but im not allowed? Even tho im respectful in my approach. I dont see anyone bitching about me being in this thread... other than you that is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your well entitled to you opinion, but you said you were going to keep out of these threads from now on and not derail (or help to keep it derailed) after that poll you created. The thread states what it contains, so no need to come in a voice your opinions which we all know you have.

The simple fact of the matter is that if you dont agree with it then dont view it and/or post in the threads to derail them. By all means start another (or bump one of the many, many, many past threads on this topic) to continue to discussion but DONT derail other threads and turn them all into arguements.

BTW- I havent watched the vid personally. Im not against live feedings if thats what you wanna do, but Im also not a fan of them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

But how is giving you negative opinion any different then positive? Its all just critisism, whether the poster likes it or not. In almost all cases, its the thread started getting upset and starting the actual argument, not guys like Exodus.

Regardless, I see your reasoning and I would have to agree that it would be nice if so many threads didnt turn into flamefests. I just hope P-Fury doesnt get the image of a bunch of irresponsible fish keepers who get their jollies off by watching thier fish eat unnatural things. Because we all know there are a lot of top notch hobbiest on here


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Regardless, I see your reasoning and I would have to agree that it would be nice if so many threads didnt turn into flamefests. I just hope P-Fury doesnt get the image of a bunch of irresponsible fish keepers who get their jollies off by watching thier fish eat unnatural things. Because we all know there are a lot of top notch hobbiest on here


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

okay , i love the video, i think its neat

so wat if its for entertianment, there bred for these purposes, thats why i dont feel bad on eating bred meat, i think its fine feeding them mice iam planning on doing the same, i see not wrong doin in that , same when i fish or hunt, and for those guys that feel bad about killin a mouse, do you feel bad for killing flies? or when you drive to get ur mail even though is walking distance? thats killing every one slowly,

every one have there own opion iam not here to tell you that to think, but in reality wat ever you do ur killing somthing,

Peter


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

> there bred for these purposes


And here i thought they breed because its 'nature'



> i think its fine feeding them mice iam planning on doing the same


good for you?



> i see not wrong doin in that , same when i fish or hunt, and for those guys that feel bad about killin a mouse, do you feel bad for killing flies?


i dont kill for pleasure...


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

redbellyfan said:


> After reading this post i had to watch the video about 10 more times just so i could keep from ripping Dawgz......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they sometimes hang out in the back left corner behind the plant as a group.... but most of the time they are swimin around like crazy lil bitches







especially when my cat runs by the front of the tank... that happened last nigt and one of my p's jumped out of the 1.5" gap at the back of the tank and ended up floping around on the carpet... good thing i was paying attention cuz my cat was already trying to play with it by the time i got over to toss him back in... but i covered the corners of the tank so that shouldn't happenagain hopefully.

i have moved my tank around a bit since the vid... it looks something like this now...


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

what size tank and can u zoom in those reds


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

froogle said:


> what size tank and can u zoom in those reds


it is a custom tank about 30ish gallons i made it short and long cuz it worked better for piranahs... i obtained more of the same 3/8 tempered glass for free again so i am making the exact tank again tomorrow after work... so, by this weekend i will have 2 of the same and i am going to have 4p's in one and 3 in the other until i can make one large tank for them all together. cuz it is getting hard to keep the tank clean with this many bitches growing in a small area even with alot of filtration. here are a couple pics of them up closer... i can never get good shots but these will have to do...


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

coool but u may have to upgrade


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

damn, live pinkies? ive tried frozen before.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

OWNED


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> my lfs dont have live pinky, where do you get the live one from?


get em from " SUPER PET " or wherever carries mammals or reptiles, cuz people use em for snakes and frogs n stuff . . .

as for the guy who was crying about the lives of pinkies . . it's called the circle of life haha, survival of the fittest, it's natural, those pinkies are destined for death n e way, thats their life purpose . . . a life isnt measured by the length, it's measured on wheather it fulfilled it's purpose or not . . . most pinkies havnt even opened their eyes yet and are virtualy incapable of comprehending the pain their in . . . just tryna justify feedin p's live food cuz it's soo dope hahaha, circle of life, are u a vegitarean? haha

WICKED VIDEO THO!! AND WICKED TANK!! U BLOW UR OWN GLASS?!?!? THATD B SOOO COOL!! FREE TANKS FOR LIFE!! dope setup, happy killings haha


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

a new video... never ate em as fast but still pretty cool


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> my lfs dont have live pinky, where do you get the live one from?


sea world sells them


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

When you play music, does the speaker on top of the tank freak 'em out?


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

Those mice are sold at pet stores as feeders for big snakes or reptiles..The mice are feeders..If a piranha, eats, so be it..There is nothing cruel about it..What is the friggen snake going to eat if you keep it as a pet?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

bc_buddah said:


> my lfs dont have live pinky, where do you get the live one from?


get em from " SUPER PET " or wherever carries mammals or reptiles, cuz people use em for snakes and frogs n stuff . . .

as for the guy who was crying about the lives of pinkies . . it's called the circle of life haha, survival of the fittest, it's natural, *those pinkies are destined for death n e way, thats their life purpose* . . . a life isnt measured by the length, it's measured on wheather it fulfilled it's purpose or not . . . most pinkies havnt even opened their eyes yet and are* virtualy incapable of comprehending the pain their in *. . . *just tryna justify feedin p's live food cuz it's soo dope hahaha, circle of life, are u a vegitarean? haha*

WICKED VIDEO THO!! AND WICKED TANK!! U BLOW UR OWN GLASS?!?!? THATD B SOOO COOL!! FREE TANKS FOR LIFE!! dope setup, happy killings haha
[/quote]

Why? Because you and a bunch of dim witted tards find enjoyment in watching animals suffer?

Lets see, mamals have more in depth pain receptors... They feel pain. Dumb remark...

Justify? ROFL. There is nothing you need to justify. It gets your dick hard to watch animal suffer. There is no justifying. "mice are bred for death" is about the most retarded 'justification' I have ever heard.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> ...its not neccessary to feed them those pinkies...thats soo mean......
> 
> i dont approve.


OMG, do you cry when you masturbate too?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

I cry when I masturbate, doesnt everyone?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> ...its not neccessary to feed them those pinkies...thats soo mean......
> 
> i dont approve.


OMG, do you cry when you masturbate too?








[/quote]


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I cry when I masturbate, doesnt everyone?


Ohhh hell ya I do, and if I can't I just pour shampoo in my eyes


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> When you play music, does the speaker on top of the tank freak 'em out?


no... they don't notice cuz they are just for surround and not really much if any bass comes outa them


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

Dam, I better not put any more mice traps in my home anymore, people will get pissed off that I killed a live animal.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> Dam, I better not put any more mice traps in my home anymore, people will get pissed off that I killed a live animal.


they've got the ones that just traps then and you can let them go outside........................so they can come right back it









i just bought some pinkey's and they were frozen my p's took no intrest so i took them out

i liked the video it was neat but im still trying to understand why anyone would own a carniverous fish that eats live food in the wild and is highly agressive towards anything alive would have such a problem with live feeding and condemn it so openly and such
its cool if you feed the fish fillets i feed mine fillets and a few feeder once in a while but if it is such a problem they have 1000's of herbivore fish out there that you could own

im not trying to be a di_k but i just am having a hard time grasping the argument the anti-live food thing

im sure the piranha's would much rather have a live feeding then chunk's of food dropped in i though it was in their nature to hunt and feed

im not trying to argue in just stateing my .02


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

humpy_3 said:


> Dam, I better not put any more mice traps in my home anymore, people will get pissed off that I killed a live animal.


they've got the ones that just traps then and you can let them go outside........................so they can come right back it









i just bought some pinkey's and they were frozen my p's took no intrest so i took them out

i liked the video it was neat but im still trying to understand why anyone would own a carniverous fish that eats live food in the wild and is highly agressive towards anything alive would have such a problem with live feeding and condemn it so openly and such
its cool if you feed the fish fillets i feed mine fillets and a few feeder once in a while but if it is such a problem they have 1000's of herbivore fish out there that you could own

im not trying to be a di_k but i just am having a hard time grasping the argument the anti-live food thing

im sure the piranha's would much rather have a live feeding then chunk's of food dropped in i though it was in their nature to hunt and feed

im not trying to argue in just stateing my .02
[/quote]

Good post and ill dignify it with a good reply









Live traps?











> but im still trying to understand why anyone would own a carniverous fish that eats live food in the wild and is highly agressive towards anything alive would have such a problem with live feeding and condemn it so openly and such


So because I own piranhas I have to get my rocks off on watching them kill? I enjoy my fish for their sheer beauty. In regards to 'agression', I can argue that all day that piranhas are indeed not agressive. Why do I have a problem with it? Fair enough. Killing for pleasure imo is disgusting.



> im not trying to be a di_k but i just am having a hard time grasping the argument the anti-live food thing


Why? Because as you said earlier they are carnovirous fish? I own guns, does that mean I like to kill people?



> im sure the piranha's would much rather have a live feeding then chunk's of food dropped in i though it was in their nature to hunt and feed


A enclosed glass tank isnt nature. Also, by nature pirnahas are not predators. Thir main roll is scavenger of the amazon. Their main diet consits of dead or dying fish.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

to each his own man im not here to argue


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Piranhas are carnivorous fish, they eat meat. Regardless of what kind of meat you feed it, be it a pinky, goldfish, or shrimp - they all come from live animals. There is no reason to say feeding one type of animal is right and yet another type of animal is completely absurd.

Before you reply with the "whats natural and whats not" arguement consider this - you are keeping wild fish in a glass box, inside your house.


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

nice video dogg


----------



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

wlecount said:


> I hate to be an ass, but far too often, I see people here being completely hypocritical. I am not going to mention any names, but I find it hard to believe that someone could completely be against live feeding after this. To me a fish this size is much worse than some little mice. Catfish Feeding


Hey good point!!!
















Love the video also!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

let this thread die already


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

^^ Agreed

Just everyone take a breather and move on. He can do whatever he wants with his fish as of us and ours.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

renderstream said:


> Piranhas are carnivorous fish, they eat meat. Regardless of what kind of meat you feed it, be it a pinky, goldfish, or shrimp - they all come from live animals. There is no reason to say feeding one type of animal is right and yet another type of animal is completely absurd.
> 
> Before you reply with the "whats natural and whats not" arguement consider this - you are keeping wild fish in a glass box, inside your house.


Why are you digging up dead threads?


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

nice vid


----------

